# Paphiopedilum venustum



## mhtay1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I bought this from eBay. The seller claimed that the flower would be red form. Apparently it's not. I'm a bit disappointed. But it's my first paphiopedilum venustum. I like it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice one. Yes red would have been better


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2017)

Cute. Looks like it lives in the typical Paph hoarder's jungle!!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice! I just got one from Woodstream. I'm hoping it will bloom next year.


----------



## mhtay1 (Jan 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Cute. Looks like it lives in the typical Paph hoarder's jungle!!





Yes I'm a paph hoarder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks pretty nice too me:wink:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe they meant the plant, I got the same results


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2017)

I love venustum, but it seems even the best tend to have the reflexed
petals. The first photo gave me hope that the petals would stay
flat. Oh well, I like it anyway.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2017)

I see your disappointment, but I hope the seller said it more like that the plant you're getting is bred for red flowers as there is no guarunteed in the results. 
Only if you are buying a division of a known plant, will there be guaruntee. 

It seems like many of the seedlings are maturing and coming out in the market. 
I bought one off eBay last fall when there were plenty. 
At the show last week, pretty much any vendor selling Paphs had venustum in bud. 
I got a new one because it had three new starts! 
My old one is dying I think. A good replacement.

I love red form also and you might want to buy a few from SVO.
His venustum was bred for red colors. Of course, not everything from this cross will turn out red or as nice as parents used, but one could hit luck! 
I'm thinking of getting a few from Fred hoping to get at least one red.
I have bought Paphs from him and all were healthy with no disease spots.


----------



## mhtay1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I see your disappointment, but I hope the seller said it more like that the plant you're getting is bred for red flowers as there is no guarunteed in the results.
> Only if you are buying a division of a known plant, will there be guaruntee.
> 
> It seems like many of the seedlings are maturing and coming out in the market.
> ...





Ya. I got three from Fred. But they r still seedlings. One of plants have darker foliage. So hoping that will turn out super red. I also got an album from SVO, but the bud blasted. 
When I got this plant, the seller specifically mentioned that it would be a red form. I guess that the seller guessed based on the dark foliage on the base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2017)

What's the leaf span on the venustum from SVO??
I was assuming they were BS. 

Btw, venustum all have dark purple on the underside, at least varieties for colored flowers.


----------

